# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  8 Cubic Feet?  How big is the printer?

## Lindros_bigE

How big is the 3DMonstr that prints builds up to 8 cubic feet?  Where the heck would I store it?

I'd love to be able to print things this big but I don't know how I would store and use it.  I imagine the printer is huge.

----------


## Compro01

> I imagine the printer is huge.


Their specified dimensions for the T-Rex 24 is 34" long, 36" wide, and 37" high and weighs in at 150lbs.

It folds down to 53" long, 36" wide, and 6" high.

----------


## RepRapOwner

What are the dimensions of the largest possible build size?

----------


## 3dm

> What are the dimensions of the largest possible build size?


There are three machines with the following build volumes:

T-Rex 12: 12" x 12" x 12"
T-Rex 18: 18" x 18" x 18"
T-Rex 24: 24" x 24" x 24"

Ben Reytblat

----------


## RepRapOwner

Wow Ben, those are some decent sizes.  May I ask what the actual dimensions of these machines are?

----------


## 3dm

> Wow Ben, those are some decent sizes.  May I ask what the actual dimensions of these machines are?


Thanks! Here's our page with all the dimensions:

http://3dmonstr.com/content/3dmonstr-specifications

----------


## postmahomeson

you can store it in a back of a pickup truck , or under your bed or something ( idk what truck or bed you have it's just a general rule of thumb)

----------

